
How to Increase Your Page Size by 1,500% with Webpack and Vue - Zweihander
https://css-tricks.com/how-to-increase-your-page-size-by-1500-with-webpack-and-vue/
======
sparrish
My favorite quote from the article:

"As a side note, the next time you think about refactoring something, don’t.
Just leave it alone. If you don’t leave any technical debt for the next
generation, they’re going to be extremely bored and that’s going to be on
you."

------
samspenc
TL;DR (hopefully I'm getting this right): the issue was that Vue.js creates
scoped styles, and because the Sass styles were imported into every VueJS
component, it rendered (and duplicated) the CSS in every component at runtime.

------
baybal2
I like Vue, but I don't like aggressive webpack+babel pushing.

What's the use of a module loading/splitting script that ends up with net
increase of your bundle over non compresses/pruned JS _every_ time?

------
lozenge
Cute article.

